# Adult Fans of YA



## Five String (Jun 6, 2010)

At first I thought it was just me, then I kept seeing posts here and at that website named after a river in South America - lots of aduilts are fans of young adult fiction.

It seems like most of us get the ideas from our kids. My daughter turned me on to Percy Jackson and the Olympians. Really, really good books. Rick Riordan is a fantastic writer. It was also fun to compare notes with my daughter.

My latest is a series by Michelle Paver, Chronicles of the Ancient Darkness, about a young teen with abnormal powers in a hunter-gatherer society in post ice age Europe(?) Believable characters with depth, seeming historical accuracy, exciting/engrossing plots. Alas, not on Kindle but really excellent books, up there with Rick Riordan and J.K. Rowling.

I wonder if adults like these books because they're a guilt free excapism. Tween heroines and heros tend not to be wracked with anguish over 20 year marriages gone bad, having to look back on a misspent adulthood, and serial unemployment. You know, adult life in the 21st century. But the good YA books aren't immature, there's some real emotional meat out there.

So, are there any others like me out there? Feel free to post about any books you want, vampires included, no restrictions.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I love YA books and read quite a lot of them. Like everyone else around here, I am hooked on *The Hunger Games* series by Suzanne Collins (*The Hunger Games*, *Catching Fire*, and *Mockingjay*). Another YA book that I liked a lot was *Out of the Pocket* by Bill Konigsberg.











which unfortunately has become a victim of the Agency Model pricing wars. When I bought it two years ago, it only cost $9.99.

Apparently there was an article in the New York Times a few weeks ago about why adults enjoy YA books.

L


----------



## lib2b (Apr 6, 2010)

I have a professional interest in reading YA (hope to be a middle school or high school librarian once I finish my Masters), but I had a personal interest in reading it long before I ever went back to school to become a school librarian. Some of my favorite authors write for kids and teens: Tamora Pierce, Shannon Hale, Diana Wynne Jones, and on and on and on.

Some recent YA books I've read that I enjoyed are, like Leslie, *The Hunger Games* series. _Ash_ by Malinda Lo. *The Sea of Trolls* series by Nancy Farmer. _White Cat_ by Holly Black. _Sisters Red_ by Jackson Pearce (interesting YA take on Little Red Riding Hood with werewolves).

I never really analyzed why I like them, I just do.


----------



## AJB (Jul 9, 2010)

I have always loved Diana Wynne Jones and now my 12 year-old daughter is hooked on her books too. We've both enjoyed Megan Whalen Turner's _Thief of Eddis_ series and my daughter introduced me to one of the _Chronicles of Ancient Darkness_ which, I would agree, was excellent.

Here's that NYT article.

Nothing wrong with liking YA as an adult - keeps us young!

Amanda


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

I refuse to grow up!


----------



## Concrete Queen (Oct 19, 2009)

I love YA books, I read them frequently.  I don't know why it is, but I think it's because they're generally more focused on the story than on the characters' internal angst.

I seriously recommend the Fablehaven series.  Awesome books.


----------



## Five String (Jun 6, 2010)

Amanda - Thanks for the link to the NYT article. I guess we're not alone. Somehow good YA books speak to the same things adult books do. I could definitely enjoy a book where an adult does the same things the YA kid characters do.


----------



## BooksGalore (Aug 5, 2010)

I read youth stories for a variety of reasons: to read a great story without a political agenda or gratuitous gloom and sex.  Example: To Kill a Mockingbird includes adult themes that are an integral part of a meaty plot.  Some authors just throw scenes into a plot to make it more "adult" or "socially correct".  I don't mind politics and social issues, I simply don't want someone's viewpoint shoved onto me.  Also it adds a common interest that I can share with my children, can't say I want to always share their music choices, but books are an arena of mutual interest.  Also, art takes many formats; there are picture books where I will buy the hardback because it's so well done (Jan Brett anyone?).  Finally, I just enjoy so many of the authors: Pratchett, Avi, Sachar, Spinelli, Rowling, Forbes, Hunt, Avi, I could go on and on.  Recommendations: books from the 1000 good book list, anything by the following authors TA Barron (mentioned in another thread), Cornelia Funke, Sharon Creech, EL Konisburg, and Avi.  I also enjoyed the Percy Jackson series: "It's a pen.  It's a pen!"  Okay that line's mostly from the movie - LOVE it. 
My first two kindlebooks when I receive it will be Priceless, an adult non-fiction story about an FBI agent recovering art and 
The Hunger Games, to share with my younger two.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

I think I read and own a lot more Y/A books than "adult" books. Mostly adventures, some historicals, fantasy, sff, and horse books though. Can't stand Harry Potter (stopped after book 3) and won't go near anything Twilight-esque. A few favorites: Wrede's Enchanted Forest Chronicles; Pierce's _Song of the Lioness_, _The Immortals,_ and _Protector of the Small_ series; and almost anything to do with horses (still a sucker for a good teen horse book even at my age). As long as it focuses more on horses and not so much on boyfriends and snarky girl dynamics. Also have most of the Newbery books, still read middle reader books like Beverly Cleary's Ramona series, and classics like NIMH, Bambi, etc. (Oh, and my Rick Brants. I love my Rick Brants...I've almost had to sell them a few times but can't let them go. And Trixie Belden.)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I am not a YA fan,_ per se_, but there are YA books that I have quite enjoyed: Ursula K. LeGuin's "Earthsea" trilogy comes to mind along with Terry Pratchett's "Tiffany Aching" series and his novel _The Amazing Maurice and His Educated Rodents_. However, while those books are targeted at YA audiences, they are by no means simplistic or condescending in any way, and they present very adult themes and questions to their readers. The only things that make them YA, in my opinion, are the lack of strong sexual content, graphic violence, or profanity, and in general have young adult protagonists. Perhaps they also have a certain cleanliness of style, eschewing complex structures, an overabundance of characters and side plots, and possibly a slightly limited vocabulary (and I'm not really sure about the latter). That simplicity is, in some ways, their strength: the authors have concentrated purely on telling the story they want to tell, largely stripped of unnecessary baggage, carrying the reader on a rewarding trip with no diversions that might otherwise derail him or her.


----------



## CozyMama (Dec 12, 2008)

I love YA fiction! I love all children's books, really, so I thought I'd de-lurk and chime in on this subject while I wait on my new Kindle to arrive today. At least it is supposed to arrive today. It's been on a UPS-sponsored tour of NC since Saturday, when it was scheduled to arrive. But that's a whole 'nother subject...

Here are a few of the books I think are great:
_Life as We Knew It_ by Susan Beth Pfeffer (there are two more in this series - I haven't read them all yet)
When You Reach Me by Rebecca Stead
Graceling by Kristin Cashore 
Fire by Kristin Cashore (I believe there is one more to come in this series)
Willow by Julia Hoban (no escapism here, I'm afraid)
Shiver by Maggie Stiefvater (first in a trilogy; third not yet published)
Emma-Jean Lazarus Fell Out of a Tree by Lauren Tarshis (sweet middle-grade book)
Impossible by Nancy Werlin
A Certain Slant of Light by Laura Whitcomb

there are tons more but I'll stop there. 
Monica


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I love YA books, but tend to avoid the ones that deal in fantasy.


----------



## Daniel W. Koch (Aug 14, 2010)

At 18 I'm technically an adult. Love YA, always will.


----------



## calypso (Aug 21, 2010)

present! lol. mid 20's and still love YA fiction. i even sway towards the more cutesy stuff like jen calonita's secrets of my hollywood life series and ally carter's galagher girls series. lol


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I like YA fiction, too. 
No, wait, I mean - um - I'm just previewing them for my kids! Yeah, that's it...


----------



## originalgrissel (Mar 5, 2010)

I think it depends on the book. If a book is well-written and engaging it's going to appeal to me whether it's aimed at the young adult market or not. I don't generally read books based on what age grroup they are being marked to. I have a good friend/neighbor that is a librarian and she loves young adult novels as well because she loves books of all kinds and she has turned me on to some great ones. *The Giver * by Lois Lowry, and it's companion books, *Gathering Blue * & *Messenger* are all brilliant! I highly recomment them to young adults and full grown adults alike. *The Devil's Arithmetic * by Jane Yolen is another book that I think everyone should read regardless of age. *Summer of My German Soldier * by Bette Greene is a book I've loved for ages and it still appeals to me as an adult. I'm also a HUGE fan of the *Anne of Green Gables* books by Lucy Maude Montgomery as well as the *Harry Potter* series.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I love reading YA.  I agree with BooksGalore, I like reading them because most of them don't have the sex scenes or a lot of gore.  

I like reading books geared toward adults too, but I to have to be pickier because anything goes with those books.  Usually there's a line that isn't crossed in YA.

Vicki


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

I enjoy y/a too.  Funny thing is I only read adult books when I was younger.  When I got to secondary school, we read Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry and that stirred an interest for a bit.  Then a few years ago, I read a lot of y/a proof copies and haven't stopped reading that genre since.  Part of it is because they are such quick reads.  Even books I don't think are great (like the House of Night series), I'll keep reading because they're quick and I want to know what ultimately happens.  

I enjoy either y/a that falls into fantasy/paranormal or anything that deals with serious issues or portrays teens realistically.  By that I mean characters who act like I did as a teen (bad  ) or teens I know now.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I also love reading YA books. Of course, I have the excuse that I am reading them for work (I am a middle grades reading teacher), but I would read them even if I was something else. Currently, I'm reading 









the first book in the "Tiffany Aching" series. It's excellent.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Aravis60 said:


> I also love reading YA books. Of course, I have the excuse that I am reading them for work (I am a middle grades reading teacher), but I would read them even if I was something else. Currently, I'm reading
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach, crivens! Another big-job be readin' the words about us! Oh waily, waily!


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Absolutely count me in! The last four books that I've read have been YA.

I have to throw the Jason Letts book "Synthesis" into the ring. A great YA fantasy read. I hear the sequel isn't far from coming out, so I'm waiting anxiously to get it!

Holy cow! In going to get a pick to post I just found out that the sequel is out! Just one clicked. Saweeeet!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

J.M. Pierce said:


> Absolutely count me in! The last four books that I've read have been YA.
> 
> I have to throw the Jason Letts book "Synthesis" into the ring. A great YA fantasy read. I hear the sequel isn't far from coming out, so I'm waiting anxiously to get it!
> 
> Holy cow! In going to get a pick to post I just found out that the sequel is out! Just one clicked. Saweeeet!


Thanks so much for the shout out, J.M.! I'm so excited to see what people think of the new book! I think it's got a lot going for it and it'll really get people knee-deep into the series. Have fun!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> I refuse to grow up!


Amen! Like the man says, growing up leads to growing older, then to dying. And dying, to me, don't sound like all that much fun.


----------



## William Woodall (Jun 8, 2009)

I love YA books.  Even before I started writing myself, that's almost always what I would read for enjoyment, and still is.  Part of it is the guilt-free escapism, as someone pointed out, but I think it's more than that.  Tween heroes are much more free to explore subjects that adults are not supposed to wonder about anymore. . . society is really quite rigid nowadays with what it expects from mature people.  Kids are forgiven for questioning and exploring things when adults wouldn't be.  That freedom allows authors to write stories that are often much more compelling and true to life than they could ever be otherwise.  I think people who dismiss YA fiction as kiddie lit only betray the fact that they've never read any of it.


----------



## Jorean (Jul 31, 2010)

I, too, refuse to grow up. I love children's and YA books.

Tamora Pierce is amazing and I loved her female characters. They kicked some major butt.

Lloyd Alexander got me into reading and I will always love him.

Sherwood Smith is wonderful... I could go on forever.


----------



## rcordiner (Jul 4, 2010)

If you have an interest in writing or reading YA books - I have setup a thread called The Retreat over at the Amazon Kindle forum. It is a virtual coffee/chocolate shop which is geared towards stocking and discussing YA and kids books. We often have author readings - which you are welcome to participate in.

If you are interested feel free to pop over.

RG

http://www.amazon.com/tag/kindle/forum/ref=cm_cd_NOREF?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdPage=23&newContentNum=562&cdMSG=addedToThread&cdSort=oldest&cdThread=Tx2K2T0PIT7Y6EQ&newContentID=Mx2H5XS4RHBL518#CustomerDiscussionsNRPB


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

I absolutely love YA, since stories created for young people are generally more concerned with being creative rather than cool. There's a lot of snobbery toward YA books though. More than one person has said they won't read my book because some label it as Young Adult. Personally I think people shouldn't limit themselves to any genre or age group. Even little kid stuff like "The Giving Tree" can be life changing and brilliant.


----------



## sbaum4853 (May 3, 2010)

Of late, I've enjoyed The Maze Runner by James Dashner.  And every few years or so I revisit Lloyd Alexander's Chronicles of Prydain.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2010)

Jay Bell said:


> I absolutely love YA, since stories created for young people are generally more concerned with being creative rather than cool. There's a lot of snobbery toward YA books though. More than one person has said they won't read my book because some label it as Young Adult. Personally I think people shouldn't limit themselves to any genre or age group. Even little kid stuff like "The Giving Tree" can be life changing and brilliant.


+1,000,000

I agree with everything here. There's more emotion and adversity to dig out of YA works than many adult works. The simple beauty of something like The Giving Tree can say more than a story with hundreds of thousands of words.

SBaum, I read Chronicles of Prydain not too long ago too! A definite classic.


----------



## Talia Jager (Sep 22, 2010)

I had to jump in here. I did a search for YA, hoping to find some new things to read and found this thread. I absolutely love YA. It's not the only thing I read, but it is what I read most. I'm in my mid 30s and have 5 children and still love not only reading it, but writing it. 

I do admit, I love the Twilight series. I didn't read it until 2008 when Hurricane Ike hit, there was no power, and a friend gave me the first one to read. I read them all in a week. I originally had refused because "I don't do vampires". I don't like gore. I don't like freaky. I automatically thought this would give me the chills. I was so wrong. 

After the Twilight series, I started reading other books like it. Cassandra Clare's Mortal Instruments series, Alyson Noel's The Immortals series, and Claudia Gray's Evernight to name a few. I also enjoy Lurlene McDaniel and Christopher Pike.

As far as writing, I'm more like Lurlene McDaniel than any of the "supernatural authors". There are two things I enjoy writing: teen drama (pregnancy, runaways, addictions, etc) and medical issues that teens face (epilepsy, brain injury, heart transplants, etc).


----------



## slwiser (Dec 28, 2009)

Here are a few that I have enjoyed recently:








I don't know about gritty but for those characters that are able to walk away at the end are left scared.







and it's sequel









These two are just simply enjoyable stories, well told with a little murder and attitude.

Thanks for all the suggestions people, keep them coming. I am checking them out.

I hope you guys don't mind the images. If so let me know and I will remove them. They are not links.


----------



## lanfearl (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm going to be the dissenting vote here. There are great examples of YA fiction that transcend their "genre" and are genuinely great books. But the trend towards YA that is going on right now is not good for anyone. Most of them are about as good for you as watching a television show. We are getting lazy and copping out with books that are easy to read and emotionally pleasing. It actually reminds me of the "feelies" in Brave New World. Everyone just zones and is satisfied, but it doesn't advance our intellect merely occupy it.

Though everyone is entitled to read whatever they want. And the great YA are truly great.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

lanfearl said:


> I'm going to be the dissenting vote here. There are great examples of YA fiction that transcend their "genre" and are genuinely great books. But the trend towards YA that is going on right now is not good for anyone. Most of them are about as good for you as watching a television show. We are getting lazy and copping out with books that are easy to read and emotionally pleasing. It actually reminds me of the "feelies" in Brave New World. Everyone just zones and is satisfied, but it doesn't advance our intellect merely occupy it.
> 
> Though everyone is entitled to read whatever they want. And the great YA are truly great.


I understand where you are coming from. But I some of the reaction toward YA is because many adult focused works were sloppy in their use of sex and language (and to a lesser extent violence). YA in general can't use sex and language in the same way. I think that usually, but not always, forces authors to make some different decisions. Those decisions are not always satisfying as an adult, but they are different. YA is not going to replace my "adult" reading, but I would rather read a good YA than a sloppy adult book any day.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

lanfearl said:


> I'm going to be the dissenting vote here. There are great examples of YA fiction that transcend their "genre" and are genuinely great books. But the trend towards YA that is going on right now is not good for anyone. Most of them are about as good for you as watching a television show. We are getting lazy and copping out with books that are easy to read and emotionally pleasing. It actually reminds me of the "feelies" in Brave New World. Everyone just zones and is satisfied, but it doesn't advance our intellect merely occupy it.
> 
> Though everyone is entitled to read whatever they want. And the great YA are truly great.


I'm going to have to respectfully disagree. And I'm not trying to pick a fight, but I really think that even "fluff" reading (as I call it) is better than watching television. It's the way your brain is involved. I'm not a scientist, so others might be able to site studies and such, but I'm just going on my gut. Reading, even "fluff" entertainment *has* to be better for the brain than zoning out watching TV.

And if the kids fall in love with "fluff" reading, I can only see them getting into some of the other great works of literature as they mature.

Now... to change the subject... I read YA to get away from the sex and language of "adult" books. But I write adult books without sex and language because I think there's a need for it. I see a hole in the market, and I'm trying to fill it. So far, it's been well received. And most people don't say, "I liked your story but it would have been better with some gratuitous sex and bad language." 

Vicki


----------



## slwiser (Dec 28, 2009)

Victorine said:


> ... I read YA to get away from the sex and language of "adult" books. But I write adult books without sex and language because I think there's a need for it. I see a hole in the market, and I'm trying to fill it. So far, it's been well received. And most people don't say, "I liked your story but it would have been better with some gratuitous sex and bad language."
> 
> Vicki


Vicki

I am going to start checking out your books now...for sure. Thanks


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

There are well-written and poorly written books in every genre, and I don't think that YA is particularly immune, nor prone, to that bell curve of quality.

In any case, YA has changed a lot over time. I'm thinking back to he ones I used to read, involving overweight protagonists facing pressures to be lighter, or younger women dealing with teen pregnancy or drug addiction, and they hit much closer to home than a lot of what is out there now.

Perhaps my library was shelving adult books in the wrong section.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Haven't read much YA(does Harry Potter count? The first 3 seemed written for a younger audience,but the rest became darker and more complex.),but I'm enjoying the Percy Jackson And The Olympians series more than I thought I would. I'm starting The Battle Of The Labyrinth(book 4) now. I might give Rick Riordan's other series The Kane Chronicles a try next. Anyone read it? How does it compare?


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

lanfearl said:


> I'm going to be the dissenting vote here. There are great examples of YA fiction that transcend their "genre" and are genuinely great books. But the trend towards YA that is going on right now is not good for anyone. Most of them are about as good for you as watching a television show. We are getting lazy and copping out with books that are easy to read and emotionally pleasing. It actually reminds me of the "feelies" in Brave New World. Everyone just zones and is satisfied, but it doesn't advance our intellect merely occupy it.
> 
> Though everyone is entitled to read whatever they want. And the great YA are truly great.


Like Victorine, I'm not trying to pick a fight, but I'll have to respectfully disagree as well. Speaking for myself, I don't always read, especially fiction, to advance my intellect. The biology text books, National Geographic, Popular Science, and such do that for me. I read fiction primarily to get away. I understand that you read for a different reason, and that's fantastic...for you. I'm plenty okay with a book that is "easy to read and emotionally pleasing". Life can be hard enough in so many ways that I welcome an easy and emotionally pleasing read.

Like you said, everyone is entitled to read whatever they want. To each their own. I will say that I've really enjoyed reading this thread and thanks to all for their thoughts.

Take care!
J.M.


----------



## EllenJayne (Sep 23, 2010)

While initially I wouldn't necessarily seek out a book labeled for YA, I have enjoyed reading some that, after some research, proved YA.  This experience has changed how I feel about this genre.  The Hunger Games Trilogy was fabulous!  My sister gave me the first two to read, which I devoured, knowing nothing about the author or how they were categorized. I eagerly awaited the release of Mockingjay, and wasn't disappointed.  I recommended this series to a friend who teaches.  A book that she recommended to me was The Book Thief, one of the most beautiful books I've ever read.  So elegantly written, and also considered YA.  

While the genre listings help us to navigate our particular tastes, sometimes they lead us away from a work we'd enjoy reading but won't give it the chance because of its category.  I guess that's why it's great to belong to a forum like KB, the discussions help us to keep our minds wide open.  Great thread!


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Some of my favorite series are geared more towards young adult, (Harry Potter anyone?). Having said that, I think I read quite a few adult and young adult books and enjoy them both very much. I have also read quite a few adult and young adult books that I thought were absolute rubbish. 

I don't think the age or genre determine a books worth. I think the guts of the book do that.


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm really surprised that no one gave a shout out for Harry Potter until page two of posts! My girlfriend and I both love the H.P. and I for one think this series is just awesome, YA or not. I read a lot of fiction dealing with serious themes (questions where there is no easy moral answer) because I like to be challenged. However, when I'm tired and I don't want to think about how trying life can be, I read Harry Potter and it takes me back to a simpler time, a time when I was a little kid who wanted to be a wizard and live in a castle. Putting aside the fact that J.K. Rowling is a pretty good writer with a really neat success story (both true, by the by), I think young adult fiction should be considered for those both young and young at heart and I think Harry Potter rocks.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

slwiser said:


> Vicki
> 
> I am going to start checking out your books now...for sure. Thanks


Awe, you just made my day! 

Vicki


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

I generally find the YA I read is much more emotionally honest. Or maybe it is just the books I pick. Freaky Green Eyes by Joyce Carole Oates was my last YA read and I was pretty impressed. It's a generalization, but I find adult fiction is usually more romanticized, especially the romance, which often just seems to be going through the motions and rarely feels as dangerous as the real thing.

Scott


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

I definitely read more YA than adult books.  While a few adult books interest me (fantasy in particular, and some horror), YA appeals to me more because in my opinion, it's more likely to help me escape real life.  This is just a peeve of mine, but I'm just not that interested in novels about serial killers, murder mysteries, or romance.  Or novels that start with fifty pages of description.


----------



## JennSpot (Feb 13, 2009)

Holds up hand - I am 42 and enjoy YA books as well as adult fiction.

I believe I agree with Victorine that getting young people to read even the "fluff" YA is better than not reading at all. They may be inspired to delve deeper and expand their reading interests.

Most recently I have enjoyed *Shiver* and *Linger* by Maggie Stiefvater, the first two books in the Shiver Wolves Trilogy.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I absolutely love young adult books, and I've found that some of them seem to stay with me much longer than other genres.  I think there is something about the coming-of-age experience that stays with me and probably always will.  Here's a few of the ya novels I've read which I still love.

Thirteen Reasons Why--Jay Asher
Tunes for Bears to Dance To--Robert Cormier
Hush Hush--Becca Fitzpatrick
Strange Angels--Lili St. Crow
Beautiful Dead--Jonas--Eden Maguire

About David--Susan Beth Pfeffer(not available on Kindle)
Plague Year--Stephanie Tolan(not available on Kindle)
Speak--Laurie Halse Anderson(not available on Kindle)
Briar Rose--Jane Yolan(not available on Kindle)


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I guess - now  that I've read and enjoyed The Hunger Games, I  am an adult fan of YA.  I didn't realize that this was  a  "category"..


----------

